# Right age to pick a kitten out of a litter?



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I just saw a wonderful breeder, her queen, and her litter.

I know about seeing, playing, and handling them, then find one that "chooses" you.

The kittens are just short of 6 weeks old so they pretty much just lay around, clean each other, maybe take a few steps, then plop down. In other words, they're really didn't explore outside the crate.

I'm planning a return trip. So, at what age do they start interacting enough that you can get an idea as to which one may be right?


----------



## XmalD73 (Nov 23, 2009)

What breed of cat are you looking at? How exciting!

We met our Bengal boys Phineas and Phaelan at 8 weeks old last year, and made the decision to adopt them at that point. Phin was more active with us during the initial meeting, Phaelan was very timid and didn't interact much. We fell in love though, and decided to go with both of them.

We didn't bring them home until 12 weeks per our breeder's adoption policy, but they did allow us to come up and visit every week until we did bring them home. That interaction was amazing, and helped us bond with them.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Minimum 8 weeks... 10 or 12 is even better, since they get to learn even more from mom and siblings.
Getting visits from you until then is a great idea, then they can get used to you gradually, rather than suddenly being dumped in your house and scared of the new/unfamiliar human(s) there!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Your just a bit early, in a week or 2 they'll start tearing around.
They're like human baby but they grow faster, one day my nephew was just learning to walk a couple weeks later he escaped and was half way down the street.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Actually, they are bengals.

Yes, I won't bring them home until 12 weeks, I know that. I was wondering what age they're active enough for me to see some activity in them, or for them to start noticing me?

Thanks for you info.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I would say at 8 weeks they start noticing a lot more, and they will definitely start noticing you. But it depends on many things I guess... abandoned kittens are more drawn to people since they only have their human mom, but kittens who still live with their mom and litter mates are -sometimes- less drawn to people. It also depends -of course- on the amount of socialization you give them...

I'd love to see some pictures! 

Bye!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah, didnt learn this until later. we got Simba at 4 weeks. silly farm lady didnt know either. luckily simba survived on canned food mushed up in catmilk for the first while. lol.

we were newbies for sure


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Lenkolas said:


> I would say at 8 weeks they start noticing a lot more, and they will definitely start noticing you. But it depends on many things I guess... abandoned kittens are more drawn to people since they only have their human mom, but kittens who still live with their mom and litter mates are -sometimes- less drawn to people. It also depends -of course- on the amount of socialization you give them...
> 
> I'd love to see some pictures!
> 
> Bye!


I can't believe I forgot to take pictures. - I even thought of it when I drove up to her house.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

HOLY COW! Look at those cats, THEY ARE GORGEOUS! :love2

I can't believe how gorgeous mom and dad are, you are so lucky!

Are you just getting one kitten? (I would get them all) no, seriously, two cats are always better than one 

(can't stop looking at those pictures, oh my look at those coats!!)

8O


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

....I have a question.

Breeders in general make their queens have one litter after another, or how does it work? Is that...regulated by any law or something?

I'm asking out of complete ignorance in the matter. Breeders are not common at all here in my country. I know of some who breed Thai and Siamese cats, but that's about it. 

The whole idea of...making your cat having kittens to sell them is kind of...strange is the word I'm looking for? Like commercializing with life? I don't know. 

sorry for the off-topic.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry about the link with the advertising. I didn't realize it.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Lenkolas said:


> ....I have a question.
> 
> Breeders in general make their queens have one litter after another, or how does it work? Is that...regulated by any law or something?.


I was just on a bengal discussion group. Unfortunately there are no regulations so there may be many unethical breeders, and they're not happy about it. I suppose the only way to end it is for consumers to not buy from these breeders


----------



## pchel (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm surprised they weren't playing more at 6 weeks. Maybe you came after they'd been playing and were tired. I have a 3-4 week old kitten that is running and playing and batting at things like crazy. 

I did keep a mama cat from the time she was pregnant til her kittens were ready to be adopted this winter. Of 5 kittens I had one that took to people right off. From the time he was itty bitty he'd crawl in our laps. Then there were others that warmed up when they were older. Some more than others. It takes handling for them to learn to like people, then Mama cat had one kitten that never liked us. lol She was rotten! And she was the very one you wanted to hold as well, since she was a poof ball. Each group of kittens I've had have been like that. If you didn't notice any friendly ones on this trip then I'd wait til the next trip to choose. How exciting for you!!


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Lenkolas said:


> .Breeders in general make their queens have one litter after another, or how does it work? Is that...regulated by any law or something?]


Franklin's, on the left in my avatar, breeder breeds her females 3 times, then retires them. I met him at 8-10 weeks and brought him home at 16 weeks. When I picked him up I met Franny, on the right in my avatar, a soon to be retired queen. I brought her home about 6 months later


----------



## pchel (Aug 16, 2011)

By the way, I foster cats for the local shelter. 




> Breeders in general make their queens have one litter after another, or how does it work? Is that...regulated by any law or something?


Many breeders show their cats in competition, so they are trying to produce the most perfect example of their breed. They get pick of the kittens they want to keep to show and later breed and then sell the others off as 'pet quality', meaning they aren't up to show standards. It is more like a long genetics experiment. Then there are others who breed them for profit...in the dog world they are called 'backyard breeders'.


----------



## XmalD73 (Nov 23, 2009)

Lenkolas said:


> Breeders in general make their queens have one litter after another, or how does it work? Is that...regulated by any law or something?
> 
> I'm asking out of complete ignorance in the matter. Breeders are not common at all here in my country. I know of some who breed Thai and Siamese cats, but that's about it.
> 
> ...


Our breeders have one queen at a time, and abotu 3-4 litters per year. They are a small cattery, so it's easy to find homes for the litters. 

They also retire their queens at a relatively young age - our boys mother turned 5 this past January, and also had her last litter that month. She was spayed in March, and now joins the two other retired queens in the house hold, ages 9 & 14.

There are disreputable breeders out there sadly, which is why we were careful to research and get to know our breeders. Our breeders acknowledged that there's always an element of sadness the day a kitten or kittens go home, so that's why they know they are breeding Bengals for the right reason, for the love and advancement of the breed. 

Our boys were raised underfoot with their siblings, mother, grandmothers, and other cats in the household. They are extremly friendly and well adjusted (and yes crazy) boys. 

I'd like to know more about where you are looking so I'll send you a private message.


----------



## XmalD73 (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh and those are our boys, Phineas (spotted) and Phaelan (marbled) hanging out in the kitchen.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

What handsome boys you have. They look very content.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*My breeder visit today.*

So I met with a couple litters of my breeders yesterday. What an exciting thing for me to see. She had 2 litters. In her dining room each mom had their own huge enclosure. Litter box, blankets, food, water on the bottom, then an upper level where, I’m assuming, the mom could go for a little quite time if she needs.

One litter is almost 6 weeks old, the other a little over 3 weeks old.

Here’s what amazed me (perhaps you can tell me how common or not this is)… we (mostly the breeder) was able to just go into the cage (the 5 week old one)and take out either the mom or a kitten with no fussing from the mom. Even with the 3 week old litter we were able to just reach in and take out the mom with no fussing at all. The moms had no trouble being near me or playing with the wand toy I brought. Their 10 year old niece just picks up the moms and walks around with them with ease. She is also in charge of regular handling of the older set of kittens (I’m not sure of the 3 week olds). When the kittens use the litter box for a week with no accidents she lets them roam around a bit. At about 8 weeks they sleep in bed with them. Previous buyers report the kittens sleeping comfortably with them the first night home.

At this age though there really wasn’t much interaction between the kittens and myself (other than me holding them) so I’ll have to return in a couple weeks to let one “choose” me.

This video amazes me, her kitten is not squiring in the least.. Oh, and that girl in the video is the one who gets to socialize the kittens - I think she must be dooing a great job


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

My Ninja picked me when he was 3 days old. I knew from the instant I first held him. But Ninja is a very direct cat. Others may be more subtle! Excited about your new kitty! Can't wait to see him!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

When kitties are 8-10 weeks is a good time to view them. By this time they're playing well and starting to show their personalities. Yes, kids that are kind and gentle are great at socializing kittens. If kitties are to be neutered/spayed before going to new homes, they should be older than 12 weeks, depending on the size and weight of the kitten. You should be able to take out the moms and the kitties without any fussing or objecting if they have good temperament and are well socialized. Sounds like the breeder has done a good job. Good luck! and we look forward to seeing your new kitten.


----------



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

Please make sure your breeder weans your kitten from his mom's milk before you take him/her. I got my kitten Fred at 11.5 weeks having been told that he was a "great eater". I get him home, and he does not eat or drink or use the bathroom for 24 hours, so I take him to the vet who due to the size of his bladder (it was so engorged the poor guy was too nervous and all the muscles locked up on him) did an xray. The little guy had NO solid food in his belly at all. I called the breeder (who is otherwise a sweet lady) and asked have you ever SEEN Fred eat food, and she said, no she doesn't force non milk food on the kittens, and doesn't believe in separating the kittens from their mom's milk. The mother, btw, with a litter of 6 boys all not fully weaned, was very frail.

Anyway, I wish I had thought to ask that question. It just did not occur to me that at that age, he would not have been introduced to food. I had to feed him with formula every few hours with a dropper, slowly introduce him to soft food via chicken human baby food, and poor Fred went though an unnecessary trauma. He is now totally bonded to me, a dry and wet food connoisseur, but as one new kitten owner to a prospective one, make sure you cover all your bases, no matter how basic.


----------

